# Craigslist find, new toy/project



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

So I'd like to begin by saying that I'm an Ariens loyalist, always have and always will be. However, I believe that Toro and Honda are the next best 2 brands out there, behind Ariens of course .

Anyway, today I was perusing around on craigslist and came across a listing for a toro 1132. It didn't have any details about the machine nor pictures (I find that no pics usually yields better-kept machines), but it really caught my interest. I called the guy, and I could tell he was a real straight shooter and took care of his equipment. 

Short to say, I bought this machine on the cheap, real cheap, and there's not a darn thing wrong with it, mechanically speaking. Cosmetically, it can use some paint, along with a nice impeller kit...possibly going on tomorrow.

I'm not too familiar with Toro, but I know it's definitely an older model. So if any of you Toro loyalists can chime in and give me the lowdown on what I have here, that would be most appreciated.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

I would say that is probably around a 70-80 model, it has similar characteristics to my toro3521. You may be able to call toro and they can give you an exact date. . Btw is that a briggs engine on there?


----------



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

It look older then my Toro 1132 "94" so prob 80's if you go to Toro web site and go to parts and type in 1132 all the years for manual downloads will be there then you type in your S-number and it will give you the year of that Model.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

looks more like my toro 826 which is a '79 / '80 model, briggs powered


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback folks.
It's a 1980 Toro with an 11hp Briggs.

I bought it knowing that it ran great and had no problems, but I always tear into machines when I don't know what has/hasn't been done to it. That's what I did tonight...forget going on a date with a girl, I worked on a snowblower . I took everything apart to verify everything checked out, and quite frankly, there's nothing wrong with it. The carburetor was perfectly clean, very little carbon build up, oil didn't have any sludge or particles in it, and not even the spark plug was fouled up.

I just have to reassemble everything and tomorrow I'll play around with it in my backyard pushing it to see what it can do.

I'm still up in the air if I should sell to make a quick buck or to keep it. Perhaps I will turn this into another restoration project, I'll let you all know.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

For an 11 horse briggs, this was on the side of disappointment for me today.
I had put on an impeller kit today, but it didn't throw snow far, engine bogged, and the barrel augers limited the amount of snow it could take in. I know that it's an old flathead motor, but it should not have underperformed like it did. 
However...
I should say that after reassembling the carburetor last night, I didn't really get to adjust it properly. So perhaps after I find its sweet spot tomorrow, I'll have a different review to give.

Regardless, it will be going back on the craigslist market in a couple days to make a quick profit


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

How is the compression on the motor?


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

I don't have a compression gauge at my disposal, so I can't say for certain what it's at.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

it is a early 80's model. I would like to fine one of them myself. they all seem to be out on the east coast. I don't have a truck. put one of them 16.50 briggs engines on it. those snow blowers were not designed to throw 40-50ft. but they will go through the heavy stuff.


----------



## jpilk99 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey, SlowRide.

If you go to Toro's website www.toro.com, click on Customer Support, it has a prompt/box for the model number. (This is usually down on the low end of the machine between the handlebars where your feed will kick towards as you walk behind it). Get the model and serial number. Put the model number in the Customer Service page and it should come back with the range of years for that model; year corresponding to the leading digit of the serial number. 

I've had the 8/26 that did a pretty good job throwing all kinds of snow, but, only once I put a new auger belt on and gave the carb a good cleaning/rebuild. Now I'm onto a 10/28 with a very strong engine (Tecumseh SnowKing I believe) and it throws great. (I am wrestling with the drive though with PowerShift93's abundant help!!!).

Let me/us know what, if any, issues you run into. Again, my 2 cents worth is to make sure the belts, especially auger belt if it ain't throwing great, are good and that the carb allows the engine to run optimally.

Last note, if you don't have a compression gauge, take the plug out, stick your thumb over the hole (make sure the block is cool!!!) and turn it over. It should really force air against your thumb and blow by it. Conversely, if the compression is good, you shouldn't be able to keep your thumb there ...under normal circumstances. 

Jay


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

jpilk99 said:


> Hey, SlowRide.
> 
> If you go to Toro's website www.toro.com, click on Customer Support, it has a prompt/box for the model number. (This is usually down on the low end of the machine between the handlebars where your feed will kick towards as you walk behind it). Get the model and serial number. Put the model number in the Customer Service page and it should come back with the range of years for that model; year corresponding to the leading digit of the serial number.
> 
> ...


I took a look at their site, and found all there could be to find on my machine.

And I actually found the issue with the lack of power. After working on it one afternoon, I went inside for a short break, I came out and there was a great deal of gas puddled on my garage floor. Turns out it's the upper portion of the carburetor. As much as I tinkered around with it, the needle doesn't seat correctly, and doesn't stop the flow of fuel. The float is good, I cleaned the entire thing, adjusted everything I could, but it just keeps flooding the carb. 

I had a buyer lined up, but I had to back out of it because of this problem. So once I have the extra money, I'll be ordering the new upper carburetor


----------



## jpilk99 (Nov 29, 2012)

Aww, that stinks. One good piece of info is that you should be able to get a rebuilt kit for $7-$8 or a whole new carb for $40'ish?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

After you fix that issue. I trust you will be keeping it.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Has the rubber seal for the needle been replaced? There's a $4 kit that comes with a new needle/needle seal/bowl gasket.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> After you fix that issue. I trust you will be keeping it.


Haha we'll see. I'd like to make a few extra bucks off it if I can, but who knows...maybe it'll be better than I expect.



db130 said:


> Has the rubber seal for the needle been replaced? There's a $4 kit that comes with a new needle/needle seal/bowl gasket.


Funny you bring that up. I got the extra money to buy the new upper carburetor, so I was looking online yesterday to order it. And while doing so, I found the kit that you just mentioned. I'm not sure how I didn't think of a rebuild kit instead of a new unit, but comparing a high $50s carb to a kit for $8 with shipping...well it's a no-brainer.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

did u keep or sell that toro you got off craigs list. I hope you kept it after what happened with the truck thing


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> did u keep or sell that toro you got off craigs list. I hope you kept it after what happened with the truck thing


Actually I just got the complete carb rebuild kit yesterday...had a little problem with the shipping being on time.
I'm going to be rebuilding it later today. Just in time for the nor'easter that will hit us tomorrow.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I would hold on to that piece of iron, there my friend. you will be needing it. MAHALO!!!!


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

I have an old 832 Toro and I am amazed at the snow it will move. I have had it go through snow as high as the auger opening and it just keeps moving forward and blowing snow 20 to 30 ft with no issues. I have been dreaming of locating an 1132 to see what it's capable of.


----------

